# Gamer-PC für ca. 800 bis 1000 euro



## Indiziert_Zero (12. Juni 2020)

nabend leute da ich mir bald in diesen monat einen neuen pc zulegen wollte
hab ich mal eine liste gemacht ob man das so kaufen kann oder obs noch verbesserungsvorschläge gibt?

1 AMD Ryzen 7 2700X, 8x 3.70GHz, boxed (YD270XBGAFBOX)
1 G.Skill Aegis DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GIS)
1 PowerColor Radeon RX 5700 XT Red Devil, 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP (AXRX 5700XT 8GBD6-3DHE/OC)
1 MSI B450 Tomahawk Max (7C02-020R)
1 be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W ATX 2.4 (BN293)

mein altes system besteht aus einen i5 4590
                                                                             crucial ballistix 16 gb 4x4 1600 mhz
                                                                             h97 performance asrock fatality
                                                                             450 watt be quiet! system power 7 bulk
                                                                             msi r9 280 gaming 3gb
                                                                             sharkoon t28
                                                                             thermalright macho 120 rev.a
                                                                             ssd san disk 500 gb ultra 3d
                                                                             seagate barracuda 7200 1tb

wenn ich einen 2700x kaufe kann ich dann nicht einfach den macho mit einen am4 kit betreiben?
was ist eigentlich mit einen  Threadripper 1900X der hat auch 8 kerne und 16 threads und der ist auch zig mal günstiger wie der 2700x? oder ist der doch iwie langsamer??
wie sieht das denn aus mit gebrauchten komponenten? sollte man davon die finger lassen? weil dann könnte man noch den einen oder anderen euro sparen?! dann könnte man meinen alten pc noch über ebay oder so verkaufen und man kann nochmal so ca 200 bis 250 oder so für kriegen wenns hochkommt...

ach ja ich werde nur ab und zu mal was zocken metro exodus, forza horizon 4 oder bald auch das cyberpunk 2077.
resident evil 3 und metro exouds hab ich auf full hd mit mittleren einstellungen bei 54,7 fps gezockt was eigentlich ganz gut ist oder?^^

wollte eigentlich auf raytracing verzichten aber manchmal schwirren ja im ebay angeboten rum von einer 2070 plus für knapp 400 euro sollte man da zuschlagen? sonst würde ich wohl mir wohl die red devil die nächsten tage zulegen...


ich hätte da noch einmal eine andere frage und zwar könnte ich nicht mein altes netztteil auch noch behalten?
bei geizhals steht das 450 watt noch so reichen?
und was bedeutet eigentlich strom über usb 3.1 zu beziehen? der kommt doch aus der steckdose?^^ weil hinten schließe ich jetzt eh nichts weiter an ausser einen monitor und einen flachbildschirm und vorne sind nur die beiden funk usb stecker dran wegen dem bluetooth und der funkmaus und tastatur.
weil wenn ich das so eingebe bei geizhals wegen dem netzteilkonfígurator kommt dann raus das ich mind. 550 watt brauche anstatt 450 watt mit 89% ?


----------



## Sirthegoat (12. Juni 2020)

Den Macho kannst du mit einem passenden AM4 Kit weiter benutzen, kriegt man beim Hersteller wenn man freundlich beim Support anfrägt meistens kostenlos gegen Versandkosten. Die alten Teile kannst du natürlich weiter verkaufen solang du sicherstellst, dass das System wie in der Verkaufsanzeige beschrieben funktioniert. Auch hier bei PCGH gibt es einen Marktplatz mit dem ich bisher sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht habe, dafür aber unbedingt vorher die Regeln durchlesen.

Raytracing ist sone Sache, kann schön sein aber meiner Meinung nach sollte man noch eine Generation warten bis man es wirklich genießen kann, momentan geht einer RTX2070 schon recht schnell die Puste mit zugeschaltetem Raytracing aus, je nach Titel natürlich.

Das alte Netzteil würde ich nicht mehr benutzen, Kondensatoren reifen nicht über die Jahr und werden besser dazu ist das technisch völlig veraltet. Kauf das Pure Power 11 kostet ja nicht die Welt.

Der Wirkungsgrad ist bei der Nennleistung des Netzteils eingerechnet, ein Netzteil mit 500 Watt stellt dir also auch 500 Watt bereit, zieht aber bei einem Wirkungsgrad von 90% knapp 10% mehr dabei aus der Steckdose. Für dein oben angegebenes System werden 500 Watt problemlos ausreichen. Konfiguatoren rechnen meistens deutlich zu viel ein.

Unterm Strich finde ich den 2700x momentan recht teuer. Ich weiß das er eine Zeit lang als Spartipp gehandelt wurde aber 220€ ist schon heftig. Dafür bekommst du schon einen 3600x, zwar "nur" mit 6 Kernen dafür deutlich mehr Einzelkernleistung, oder für 60€ mehr einen 3700x. Wenn du die 8 Kerne wirklich brauchst wären mir die 60€ Aufpreis es wert, ansonsten ist mmn. der 3600x sinnvoller.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (12. Juni 2020)

und den ''billigen'' threadripper kann man vergessen für officesachen und zum zocken?


----------



## Sirthegoat (12. Juni 2020)

Welchen meisten du denn?  Wenn du die erste Generation, also 1xxx, meinst die würde ich zum zocken nicht kaufen da die Single Core Leistung doch sehr überschaubar ist. Dazu kommt das neue Boards mit TR4 Sockel erst ab ~270€ anfangen, du müsstest dir also was gebrauchtes irgendwo günstig schießen.

Wenn du damit irgendwas rendern willst oder dergleichen ist das natürlich was anderes, für normale Office Sachen + Surfen reicht natürlich alles aus.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Juni 2020)

Huhu Indiziert_Zero

Thema Threadripper, 
da war Sirthegoat war schneller und jo  die sockel sind teuer  
AMD Sockel TR4 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


Was für einen Monitor benutzt du und Auflösung?


Man könnte vlt so machen.

1 Crucial MX500 1TB, SATA (CT1000MX500SSD1)
1 AMD Ryzen 5 3600, 6x 3.60GHz, boxed (100-100000031BOX)
1 G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 MSI Radeon RX 5700 XT Mech OC, 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP (V381-003R)
1 MSI B450-A Pro Max (7B86-022R)
2 Arctic P14 PWM PST schwarz, 140mm (ACFAN00125A) (für gehäuse vorne oder holst erstmal nur 1 )
1 Phanteks Eclipse P300A Air schwarz, Glasfenster (PH-EC300ATG_BK01)
1 be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W ATX 2.4 (BN293)
 957,58  Euro 

CPU Kühler: fragst bei thermalright  nach einen AM4 kit für deinem macho 120 rev.a oder holst dir :
https://geizhals.de/?cmp=2016216&cmp=2279768 wärst aber  dann knapp - + 1000 Euro 


Mit 2070s und alte  ssd weiter nutzen + später ssd nachkaufen
(aber naja weiß nicht so recht..500GB.. ob du lang aushälst und ob die Sandisk gut ist..müsste ein andere was dazusagen^^)
1 AMD Ryzen 5 3600, 6x 3.60GHz, boxed (100-100000031BOX)
1 G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-16GVKB)
1 KFA2 GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER EX [1-Click OC], 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP (27ISL6MDU9EK)
1 MSI B450-A Pro Max (7B86-022R)
1 Arctic P14 PWM PST schwarz, 140mm (ACFAN00125A)
1 Phanteks Eclipse P300A Air schwarz, Glasfenster (PH-EC300ATG_BK01)
1 be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W ATX 2.4 (BN293)
982+ Euro

CPU Kühler: Siehe Oben

--
Eventuell

2060 Super 399 Euro 
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...lick-OC--Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Ret_1320002.html

5700 Normal (Bis 10 uhr für 289 Euro)
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...GP-OC-GDDR6--HDMI--3xDP--Retail-_1346183.html


Windows 10, ->online key  für lau kaufen


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (12. Juni 2020)

1900X  den hier!
naja 300mz weniger pro kern...
ich wollte halt gerne einen 8 kerner haben weil die neue konsolengerneration auch mit 8 kernen kommt..
mein alter ist jetzt auch fast 7 jahre alt der neue soll dann auch solange halten bis er nicht mehr kann


----------



## Sirthegoat (12. Juni 2020)

Spielen wirst du damit können aber nach wie vor würde ich den 3600x kaufen, das was du bei der CPU sparst muss du beim Board wieder oben drauf schlagen. Es geht hier nicht nur um den Kerntakt, auch die Ipc ist über die beiden Generationen deutlich angestiegen und bei den Ryzen 3xxx mit acht oder weniger Kernen ist auch nur noch ein Die verbaut, gerade hier hatten Threadripper der ersten Generation wenn ich mich richtig erinnere mit seinen 4 Dies große Latenzprobleme.

Edit: Tatsächlich war es die Anbindung des I/O Chips, der 8ber geht da kurz in dem Video drauf ein, die erste Generation hatte natürlich den gleichen Aufbau wie der hier angesprochene Zen+ Kern.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0-mIXMbbrfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Indiziert_Zero schrieb:


> ich wollte halt gerne einen 8 kerner haben weil die neue konsolengerneration auch mit 8 kernen kommt..
> mein alter ist jetzt auch fast 7 jahre alt der neue soll dann auch solange halten bis er nicht mehr kann



Dann würde ich in den sauren Apfel beißen und die 60€ mehr für den 3700x bezahlen.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Juni 2020)

Indiziert_Zero schrieb:


> 1900X  den hier!
> naja 300mz weniger pro kern...



Der braucht einen Mainboard Sockel TR4 und der günstigste NEU fängt bei 267 Euro an ^^ das hat dir Sirthi ja schon geschrieben


----------



## FlorianKl (12. Juni 2020)

Der 3600 ist in allen Aufgaben schneller als der 1900X. Es geht nicht nur um die 300 MHz, die Architektur ist doch deutlich potenter geworden. Die pro-Takt-Leistung des 3600 ist bestimmt 25% besser, als die des 1900X, was die zwei fehlenden Kerne sogar in parallelisierten Aufgaben ausgleicht zusammen mit dem höheren Takt. Der 1900X frisst nur Strom und braucht 'ne teure Plattform. Es hat schon einen Grund, warum der so "günstig" ist. Für den 3600 kriegst du ein ordentliches Board neu für 70€...

Und die CPU der Konsolen taktet langsamer. Die Achtkerner von denen werden ganz gut vergleichbar mit dem 3600 sein, wenn ich tippen müsste.

Der 3600 ist auch besser als der 2700X zum Zocken, aus den gleichen Gründen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (12. Juni 2020)

Würde sogar behaupten das es mehr als 25% Ipc sind, dazwischen kam ja noch Zen+ mit irgendwas um die ~10% rum.


----------



## FlorianKl (12. Juni 2020)

Ja, könnten auch 30-40% sein, die Zahlen hier sind nur zum verdeutlichen


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Juni 2020)

Indiziert_Zero schrieb:


> 1900X  den hier!
> naja 300mz weniger pro kern...
> ich wollte halt gerne einen 8 kerner haben weil die neue konsolengerneration auch mit 8 kernen kommt..
> mein alter ist jetzt auch fast 7 jahre alt der neue soll dann auch solange halten bis er nicht mehr kann



Wenn du meine Config 1 nehmst und die 5700 xt gegen eine GPU die 290 euro  kostet tauchst, dann könntest du dir einen Ryzen 3700x holen 
oder
du  kaufst dir einen 3600-> verkaufst deine Alte Hardware und  tust die Euros beiseite ->  + legst  pro monat XX euro drauf, kannst dann mit der Kohle  die Kommende  Ryzen 4XXXer 8kerner kaufen.(falls du nötig hast)
Msi schrieb das ihre Boards die 4000er unterstützen werden. 
AMD Ryzen 4000 &#8222;Vermeer&#8220;: MSI bestaetigt Zen 3 fuer seine X470&#8211; und B450-Mainboards - ComputerBase


----------



## FlorianKl (12. Juni 2020)

In welcher Auflösung und generell an welchem Monitor wird denn gespielt? Davon hängt die Wahl der Grafikkarte ab. Nächstes Mal bitte den angepinnten Fragebogen nutzen.

Bei der CPU schließe ich mich an. Mehr als den 3600 (eigentlich sogar 3300X) brauchst du aktuell zum Zocken nicht. Der 3600 bietet auch etwas "Zukunftssicherheit", falls es sowas gibt. Mehr als den 3600 braucht kein Mensch zum Zocken. Das Geld würde ich vorher in ein gutes Board, 32GB RAM usw. stecken. Dann ist Ryzen 4000 auch noch kompatibel, und wenn die CPU-Leistung irgendwann knapp werden sollte, kann man immernoch auf einen Zen3 8- oder 12-Kerner aufrüsten.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Juni 2020)

FlorianKl schrieb:


> In welcher Auflösung und generell an welchem Monitor wird denn gespielt? Davon hängt die Wahl der Grafikkarte ab. Nächstes Mal bitte den angepinnten Fragebogen nutzen.
> 
> Bei der CPU schließe ich mich an. Mehr als den 3600 (eigentlich sogar 3300X) brauchst du aktuell zum Zocken nicht. Der 3600 bietet auch etwas "Zukunftssicherheit", falls es sowas gibt. Mehr als den 3600 braucht kein Mensch zum Zocken. Das Geld würde ich vorher in ein gutes Board, 32GB RAM usw. stecken. Dann ist Ryzen 4000 auch noch kompatibel, und wenn die CPU-Leistung irgendwann knapp werden sollte, kann man immernoch auf einen Zen3 8- oder 12-Kerner aufrüsten.



Habe gerade nachgelesen das er auf  FHD spielt, dann könnte man vlt  die 2070s sparen.


----------



## FlorianKl (12. Juni 2020)

Oh, das muss ich überlesen haben. Dann würde ich eine RX 5700XT nehmen, und schonmal Geld für einen 27" 1440p 144Hz Monitor beiseitelegen. Der verbessert das Spielerlebnis dann mehr als jeder PC


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Juni 2020)

Indiziert_Zero schrieb:


> wollte eigentlich auf raytracing verzichten aber manchmal schwirren ja im ebay angeboten rum von einer 2070 plus für knapp 400 euro sollte man da zuschlagen? sonst würde ich wohl mir wohl die red devil die nächsten tage zulegen...



Eine 2070 Super für 400 euro? gebraucht?  

Habe einmal was aus Ebay(privatmann) geholt, 1 festplatte sonst nichts, es sei denn..sind von Onlinehändler.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (12. Juni 2020)

okay danke für eure antworten so mitten in der nacht 
ich spiele meistens an einen oled c9pla mit joypad der hat 4k und 120 hz.
und dann noch einen dell u2414h mit full hd.
also keine schnellen onlineshooter oder so..

windows hab ich ja schon bei mir drauf und meinen alten tower wollte ich eigentlich weiter verwenden ausser vorne die beiden grünen teile die kommen noch weg das leuchtet mir dann doch zu sehr.

ja gut dann hat sich der 1900x für mich erledigt^^


----------



## Sirthegoat (12. Juni 2020)

Wie gesagt 3600(x) oder 3700x reicht alles problemlos aus. Nur weil die Konsolen einen acht Kerner bekommen heißt das nicht das ein 3600 nicht zukunftssicher ist, der wird mit Sicherheit schneller sein als die CPU Lösung in den Konsolen allein weil diese nicht so viel Abwärme produzieren dürfen.


----------



## FlorianKl (12. Juni 2020)

Du spielst in 4K?  Dann muss eigentlich eine RTX 2080Ti her. Mindestens die 2080 Super. Je höher die Auflösung ist, in der gespielt wird, desto stärker wird die Grafikkarte belastet.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (12. Juni 2020)

macht das denn soviel aus wenn man 32 gb  als wie 16gb ram hat? hab vorhin bei you tube gesehen das es keinen unterschied macht...
welches msi bord sollte ich denn jetzt nehmen? das gaming pro carbon`?


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (12. Juni 2020)

würde ich gerne aber spiele normal in full hd mit mittleren einstellungen !
ich muss ehrlich gestehen bei 4k sieht es eigentlich aus wie full hd stellenweise..ne 2080ti ist mir leider zu teuer. wenn ich das geld hätte würde ich sie mir schon zulegen...
naja mein tv hat wenigstens einen upscaler drin haha


----------



## FlorianKl (12. Juni 2020)

Ja, so war das auch nicht gemeint. Auf einem 4K Fernseher kann man ja gut in 1080p spielen. 4K sind (noch) leider einfach zu viele Pixel für eine bezahlbare Grafikkarte und fordernde Spiele. Mit einer RTX 2070 Super oder RX 5700XT gehen weniger fordernde Spiele allerdings schon. Die Treiber unterstützen inzwischen gutes Upscaling. Das heißt du kannst das Bild mit sagen wir ~1800p berechnen lassen, hochskalieren und nachschärfen. Das sieht fast so aus wie natives 4K. Ob das z.B. in Cyberpunk mit einer RTX 2070 Super genug Frames liefert, kann dir aber leider niemand sagen. Mit leicht reduzierten Settings und Upscaling geht sowas wie Metro 

Ich würde deswegen den 3600, "nur" 16GB RAM und eine neue RTX 2070 Super nehmen. Z.B. die KFA2, die schon verlinkt wurde. Dann gehen weniger fordernde Spiele immerhin in 4K. Als Board passt z.B. ein MSI B450 Gaming Plus Max (sieht ein bisschen schicker aus als das verlinkte A Pro für ein paar Euro mehr, wenn dich die Optik nicht interessiert kannst du das A Pro nehmen). Ich würde also quasi die zweite Konfig von Tengri86 nehmen. Als Netzteil für die 2070 Super aber eher das Seasonic GX 550W oder be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Juni 2020)

Indiziert_Zero schrieb:


> windows hab ich ja schon bei mir drauf und meinen alten tower wollte ich eigentlich weiter verwenden ausser vorne die beiden grünen teile die kommen noch weg das leuchtet mir dann doch zu sehr.



der hier?
Sharkoon T28 grün | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 
die front lüfter kannste gegen die hier tauschen Arctic P12 PWM PST schwarz, 120mm ab &euro;'*'6,61 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 
P/L lüfter für wenig geld,kannst die rpm regeln .



bsp. Mainboard:
MSI B450-A Pro Max ab &euro;'*'91,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland und die MSI B450 Gaming Plus Max ab &euro;'*'96,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland  von FlorianKI empfohlen.


Auf welche System hast du jetzt festgesetzt, post mal bitte rein 

--------------

Edit!

Also falls du deine Alte Gehäuse + SSD weiter benutzen willst und später SSD nachkaufen, kannst du ja so machen
Budget PC 2070s mit alte ssd Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 
950 Euro.

Eventuell

A- >MSI B450 Gaming Plus Max (falls dir optik besser gefällt wie Florian es geschrieben hat)
https://geizhals.de/msi-b450-gaming-plus-max-7b86-016r-a2106596.html

B-> bessere netzteile 
https://geizhals.de/?cmp=1753710&cmp=2204690&cmp=2108453

C-> Seasonic netzteil  + 32gb Ram 
https://geizhals.de/g-skill-ripjaws...-3200c16d-32gvk-a1337341.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
->https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-1606777  wäre 13+ Euro über Budget.

D->  5700xt +32 GB RAM
https://geizhals.de/msi-radeon-rx-5700-xt-mech-oc-v381-003r-a2115890.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
-> https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-1606309


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (12. Juni 2020)

ja genau das gehäuse 
das hatte ich auch noch vor die festplatten zu verkaufen und mir eine 1 tb ssd zu kaufen...
bis vorhin gabs die kfa2 rtx 2070 ex noch für 449 jetzt kostet sie über 600..wäre die denn nichts?
kann man nur mit speziellen lüftern die rpm einstellen oder wie? ich glaub bei mir geht das garnicht oder nur übers bios...
finde ehrlich gesagt das schwarze schöner!^^
ja nehme wohl dann die zweite konfi!
und 8 kerne bringen nichts oder wie?


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Juni 2020)

Indiziert_Zero schrieb:


> ja genau das gehäuse
> das hatte ich auch noch vor die festplatten zu verkaufen und mir eine 1 tb ssd zu kaufen...
> bis vorhin gabs die kfa2 rtx 2070 ex noch für 449 jetzt kostet sie über 600..wäre die denn nichts?
> kann man nur mit speziellen lüftern die rpm einstellen oder wie? ich glaub bei mir geht das garnicht oder nur übers bios...
> ...



Meinst du die normale 2070 ex oder 2070 super und wo gab die für 449 vlt verwechselst du zwischen beidem ?

Welche Schwarze  ? meinst mainboard?^^

Bios machst lüfterkurve etc. wie es dir passt. 
(ich hab bsp bis 85 Grad 750 RPM +  für CPU + Gehäuse Lüfter, weil mir das nicht  stört..aber mein PC war nie auf 100 prozent RPM -> GPU + CPU ->  maximal 65 grad, bei einige spiele noch weniger. 

Die leute haben dir doch vorhin über 8 Kerner erklärt..kannst aber so machen 3700x + 5700 xt ,benutzt gehäuse/cpu Kühler + Festplatten weiter.
Infzierter Zero 3700x + 5700xt Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
wir schauen ja nach deinem  Budget 

merk eben das ich dein nickname falsch geschrieben habe  


Und post am besten deine Zusammenstellung, damit wir nicht auseinander reden : )


----------



## Sirthegoat (12. Juni 2020)

Ich würde 16 Gb nehmen, ich kenne kein Spiel was deutlich von 32 Gb profitiert, sehr sehr wenig Spiele können dann mal den einen oder anderen Lagspike weniger haben mir fällt aber auch kein Beispiel dazu ein. Mit 16 Gb ist man heute immer noch bestens aufgestellt. Zudem bekommst du den Ram nicht günstiger pro Gb wenn du mehr nimmst, 16 Gb kosten ziemlich genau die Hälfte von 32, dazu kommt das es nichts einfacheres gibt als Speicher nachzurüsten. Zwei neue Riegel kaufen und zu den bereits genutzten dazustecken. Ja, dadurch kann es bei Ryzen passieren das die vier Speicher nicht mehr mit der Geschwindigkeit laufen mit denen die zwei gelaufen sind weil der Speichercontroler stärker belastet wird, aber wir reden wir von maximal 200 Mhz und mit etwas Zeit kriegt man die meistens auch durch tweaken stabil. Heißt also unterm Strich wenn der Moment gekommen ist wo dein Speicher zu macht bestellst du einfach zwei neue Riegel und steckst die dazu. Das Geld kannst du gut in eine Custom Karte mit besserer Kühlung stecken, die Mecha wird schon relativ heiß / laut. Beispielsweise eine Nitro+ oder Red Devil sind leiser, kühler und boosten höher wodurch du tatsächlich mehr Performance bekommst.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (12. Juni 2020)

KFA2 GeForce RTX 2070 EX [1-Click OC], 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 2x DP, retail ab &euro;'*'621,72 (2020) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU
ich meinte diese karte die hat vor kurzem noch 449 gekostet...
ok,ich werde dann wohl auf einen 6 kerner gehen und dann später vllt noch auf 8 kerne aufrüsten! 

werde wohl dann diese konfi nehmen.
Budget PC 2070s mit alte ssd Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

ist die rx 5700 xt nicht genauso gut wie ne 2070 super?
und die anderen g,skill ohne kühlkörper sind nicht so gut?
toll,die schwarzen g.skill gabs letztens bei kleinanzeigen für 40 euro nur ...

ja das wollte ich auch mal fragen auch wenn ich eine msi derzeit im rechner habe ist die msi 5700 xt doch nicht so gut oder?

ich mein ich gebe ja auch gerne geld aus aber ist das netzteil nicht ein wenig teuer eins für 20 euro weniger tuts doch auch oder?^^


----------



## FlorianKl (12. Juni 2020)

Ist der falsche Link: KFA2 GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER EX [1-Click OC], 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP (27ISL6MDU9EK) ab &euro;'*'529,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Die Aegis sind leider nicht gut, die werden zur Resteverwertung genommen. Die 10€ für die RipJaws lohnen sich.

Die 2070 Super ist ca. 10% schneller als die RX 5700XT. Aus PL-Sicht ist die 5700XT besser, aber da du die Leistung für 4K brauchst, würde ich die 2070 Super nehmen.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Juni 2020)

Wenn es dir  zuviel ist kannst dir auch die Red devil und sonstige gute 5700xt customs holen, budget buffer hast du ja bei einem 5700xt.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (12. Juni 2020)

ne ich meinte schon die KFA2 GeForce RTX 2070 EX [1-Click OC], 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 2x DP, retail ab &euro;'*'621,72 (2020) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU
gucke mal auf die preisentwicklung für 449 wäre die doch auch gut odeR?falls die wieder runter geht...^^


----------



## FlorianKl (12. Juni 2020)

Ne, die 2070 Super ist deutlich schneller. Die 2070 ist auf 5700XT-Niveau, da kannst du auch eine gute 5700XT für 430€ nehmen. Aber ich würde wie gesagt die 2070 Super für die 10% Mehrleistung nehmen, da du in 4K spielen willst. Die 5700XT nur, wenn die 2070 Super preislich nicht drin ist.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (12. Juni 2020)

und warum so ein teures netzteil reicht nicht eines für 20 euro weniger?


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Juni 2020)

Um welches netzteil handelt es ?


----------



## FlorianKl (12. Juni 2020)

Ich nehme an das Pure Power 11 500W. Das kannst du schon nehmen, das wird gehen mit der 2070 Super oder 5700XT. Bei einer 500€ Grafikkarte kann man halt mal ein sehr gutes Netzteil verbauen.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (12. Juni 2020)

Seasonic Focus GX 550W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;' '82,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;' '96,44 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
um die beiden.

be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;' '66,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 
geht doch auch sowas hier oder? einzig die kabelwirtschaft würde mir auf die nerven gehen beim zusammenbauen^^


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Juni 2020)

gibt für 5 euro mehr einen pure power 11 500w mit Kabelmanagement 

Produktvergleich be quiet! Pure Power 11 500W ATX 2.4, be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM 500W ATX 2.4 Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (13. Juni 2020)

ich hab da mal eben was über pci e 4.0 anschluss gelesen  ist so ein mainboard nicht besser für mich oder merkt man das auch nicht beim zocken oder im alltag? genau wie eine m.2 ssd?


----------



## Lordac (13. Juni 2020)

Servus,

PCIe 4.0 braucht/merkt man im Moment bei leistungsstarken Grafikkarten nicht, wie sich das in Zukunft entwickelt, muss sich zeigen.

Bei der SSD ist M.2 erst mal nur der Formfaktor, und sagt aus das man zwei Kabel spart.

Eine M.2-SSD gibt es mit AHCI-Protokoll (SATA-Geschwindigkeit) - z.B. Crucial MX500, und NVMe-Protokoll - z.B. Silicon Power P34A80.

Die auf dem Papier klar höhere Geschwindigkeit einer NVMe-SSD, bringt bei einem Spiele-PC in den meisten Fällen aber leider so gut wie keinen Vorteil. Du kannst dir dazu folgendes PCGH-Video anschauen *klick*.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (13. Juni 2020)

mhmm ok,gut verstehe! danke für die antwort!


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (14. Juni 2020)

was ist eigentlich mit einer gebrauchten 1080 ti? kann man die nehmen oder lieber eher nicht?
und ne gebrauchte EVGA GeForce RTX 2080   sind die so schlecht oder warum werden die so günstig angeboten?
wenn man so eine nimmt dann aber am besten ein 650 watt netzteil oder?


----------



## Lordac (15. Juni 2020)

Servus,

ob du gebrauchte Hardware möchtest, musst du entscheiden.

Die 20xx-Modelle ohne den Zusatz "Super" sind die Vorgänger, je nach Angebot, Nachfrage und "Qualität" des Modells, kann es gut sein das ein günstiger Preis aufgerufen wird.

Beim Netzteil sind ~ 650 Watt ein "Mittelding" was man meist nicht benötigt.

Nimm ein gutes mit 550 Watt, oder 750 Watt, z.B. das Pure Power 11 500W, Seasonic Focus GX 550W, Straight Power 11 550W oder 750W.

Als Anhaltspunkt kannst du folgende "Faustformel" anwenden: "Addiere die TDP von CPU und GPU, und multipliziere sie mit 1,5".

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (24. Juni 2020)

nabend leute,
ich hab mir da mal was ähnliches ausgesucht kann man das so nehmen ?
Gamer Pc 2 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

hab das alles bischen billiger bekommen oder soll ich die hälfte wieder verkaufen?^^


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (24. Juni 2020)

nabend leute,
ich hab mir da mal was ähnliches ausgesucht kann man das so nehmen ?
Gamer Pc 2 Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

hab das alles bischen billiger bekommen oder soll ich die hälfte wieder verkaufen?^^


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (2. Juli 2020)

so hab mir jetzt alles bestellt. zwei arctic lüfter. das msi pro max board und der ryzen 5 3600 kommen auch die tage
ich bräuchte noch einen rgb lüfter für hinten der so ist wie die zwei arctic lüfter aber keinen der 30 euro kostet sonst bin arm diesen monat und muss nur noch brot und wasser essen :O


----------



## Lordac (2. Juli 2020)

Servus,

du kannst die ja mal die Scythe Kaze Flex RGB anschauen.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (2. Juli 2020)

gibts für den thermalright macho 120c rev a. auch noch einen besseren schnellen lüfter weil ich hab gesehen der macht nur 1300 umdrehungen?!
hätte da auch gerne einen mit 1800 umdrehungen...


----------



## ich111 (2. Juli 2020)

Du kannst auf den jeden 120mm Lüfter schrauben, aber dafür gibts keinen Grund sofern der nicht defekt ist. Der Kühler ist für geringen Luftstrom und damit langsame und leise Lüfter ausgelegt. Bei höheren Drehzahlen passiert nicht mehr viel außer dass es deutlich lauter wird.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (2. Juli 2020)

und welche kühler sind für hohe drehzahlen ausgelegt?


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (3. Juli 2020)

hab jetzt alles zusammengebaut nach anfänglicher falschsteckerei geht nun alles aber das bios ist bischen komisch vom pro max...
erst wollte es garnicht starten und dann hat sich das system iwie repariert weswegen auch immer. dann musste ich ein anderes betriebsprogramm auswählen und dann gings. also von windows home zu windows ganz normal...
noch dazu kommt meine graka macht nur 1200 mhz was soll das denn? also bei 3dmark komme ich nicht mal auf einen gaming pc


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (3. Juli 2020)

So jetzt läuft garnichts mehr hab beim ram im BIOS die Riegel höher gestellt von 3200 auf 3600 danach geht jetzt nichts mehr an ^^
Der pc läuft in Dauerschleife und die Lüfter sind voll pulle  an von der graka  aber kein Bild..


----------



## ich111 (3. Juli 2020)

Der RAM Takt ist somit nicht stabil. Daher jetzt ein CMOS Reset, dafür gibts entweder einen Jumper zum umstecken, einen Taster oder was bei allen Boards funktioniert: Batterie raus und wieder rein.

Übertakten ist immer ein ausprobieren welcher Takt bei welchen Spannungen - beim RAM zusätzlich noch Timings - stabil läuft.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (4. Juli 2020)

joar das hab ich auch gemerkt hab das jetzt erstmal auf 3200 gelassen  wo du meintest ich sollte die batterie rausmontieren hab ich gedacht du hättest dich versprochen haha
hab jetzt bei 3dmark 80zähler über high end pc  vorher waren es nur knapp 7000 nochwas... das die graka nur 1200mhz hatte lag wohl an den kleinen kabel oder so das ich wohl das andere ausversehen genommen hatte ?!
das einzige was jetzt noch fehlt sind die lüfter und vllt ein neues gehäuse mit besseren airflow weil die ventus 85 grad heiss wird.das ja auch nicht mehr ganz normal oder.. wenn ich die tür aufmache vom gehäsue wirds zehn grad kühler^^


mein setup besteht jetzt aus einen 
msi pro max
ryzen 5 3600
32gb ram 3200mhz crucial ballistix wobei ich glaube 16 hätten erstmal gereicht^^ dann hätte man noch 60 sparen können!!
rtx 2080 super ventus xs oc hab ich ganz günstig zu einer 2070 super bekommen also bitte kein gemecker ^^
seasonic 650w focus gx ich weiß ist ein mittelding aber auch das gab es zu einen günstigen preis 
1tb hdd seagate
500gb san disk ultra 3d

alles in allem hat das jetzt 982 gekostet die festplatten nicht zugerechnet.
danke nochmal für eure hilfe
aber für den inneren seelenfrieden will ich bald in naher zukunft warhscheinlich noch auf einen 8 kerner upgraden..


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (5. Juli 2020)

nabend leute es läuft alles nur nicht genau wie es soll der prozessor kommt bei 3dmark nur 4.050 mhz dabei sollte der doch standartmässig 4.20 laufen oder nicht?
was muss man denn genau einstellen bei oc im bios damit es gut läuft?
der ram läuft jetzt 3566 und die cpu auf 4.17 komischerweise?!
ich mein ich muss oc machen damit der chip gerade mal an den standarttakt kratzt oder wie?


----------



## FlorianKl (5. Juli 2020)

4,2 GHz ist der maximale Turbo, wenn nur ein Kern belastet wird. 4,05 GHz Allcore ist normal, das passt.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (6. Juli 2020)

hab jetzt bei cpu ratio 42.00 eingestellt und den ram auf 3600 gestellt läuft auch alles soweit.
oder soll ich cpu ratio wieder auf auto stellen?


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (6. Juli 2020)

hab jetzt bei cpu ratio 42.00 eingestellt und den ram auf 3600 gestellt läuft auch alles soweit.
oder soll ich cpu ratio wieder auf auto stellen?


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (6. Juli 2020)

Ein Kern?es müssen alle bis 4.2 gehen ?das ja voll betrug oder ?^^


----------



## markus1612 (6. Juli 2020)

Indiziert_Zero schrieb:


> Ein Kern?es müssen alle bis 4.2 gehen ?das ja voll betrug oder ?^^


Nö, weil der Turbo nur auf einen Kern spezifiziert ist.


----------



## noO_F3Ar (6. Juli 2020)

Auf der AMD Seite steht der Disclamer https://www.amd.com/de/products/cpu/amd-ryzen-5-3600

"Max. Boost-Taktung für AMD Ryzen Prozessoren ist die höchste Taktrate, die von einem einzelnen Prozessorkern erreicht werden kann, der eine stoßweise Single-threaded-Auslastung verarbeitet. Max. Boost variiert aufgrund diverser Faktoren, u. a.: Wärmeleitpaste, Systemkühlung, Motherboard-Konzept und BIOS, neuester AMD Chipset-Treiber und neueste Betriebssystem-Updates."

Ich weiss gar nicht ob sich OC direkt lohnt bei AMD Ryzen. Auch im Hinblick auf Leistung/Energieverbrauch.
Am Ende holst du 5-10% mehr raus dafür zieht der Prozessor aber 100% mehr Strom.
Das würde ich erst machen wenn die CPU Limitiert.

Wenn du alles auf Auto lässt Boostet der Prozessor schon selbst falls gebraucht.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (6. Juli 2020)

Und das CPU Ratio was ist wenn das auf 42 steht ? #dann hat doch jeder Kern 42 oder ?
Oder ist das nicht gut ?

Und bei Intel ist das dann auf jeden Kern so ?


----------



## noO_F3Ar (6. Juli 2020)

Ryzen 3000 übertakten bringt i.d.R. relativ wenig, lass alles auf Auto und mach PBO an dann passiert das alles automatisch.
Sollte dann irgendwann die CPU limitieren kann man überlegen manuell zu übertakten.

Man kann bei jedem Kern individuell den Takt angeben oder zusammen "All Core Ratio" je nach BIOS schaut es etwas unterschiedlich aus.

So uebertakten Sie den AMD Ryzen 3000 | heise online


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (7. Juli 2020)

und bei intel ist das genauso?
was ist eigentlich jetzt mit der cpu ratio??  soll ich das auch auf auto lassen?


----------



## noO_F3Ar (7. Juli 2020)

Intel hat i.d.R. etwas mehr Potenzial für Übertaktung.

Aber bei beiden kommt immer auf den Prozessor an wenn man Glück hat schaffen die etwas mehr oder weniger.
Deshalb kann dir keiner die Frage nach der CPU Ratio beantworten.

Lass es auf Auto du willst doch einen Prozessor haben der langlebig läuft und dabei nicht zu viel Strom frisst.
(Wenn du Übertaktest und der Prozessor geht kaputt hast du auch keine Gewährleistung mehr durch AMD bzw. Händler und ja das können die Feststellen ob du den übertaktet hast)

Ich schreibe es nochmal lass den ganz normal laufen so wie es im BIOS standardmäßig eingestellt wird.
Der läuft schon gut am Limit.

Solltest du trotzdem manuell übertakten wollen informiere dich vorher im Internet damit du weißt was du tust und du machst es auf eigenes Risiko.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (7. Juli 2020)

tolle wurst man darf heutzutage aber auch nichts mehr :O
selbst wenn ich bei ratio nur 42 stehen hab ich mein das steht ja auch auf den papier das der das kann?


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (8. Juli 2020)

nabend leute ich wollte mal fragen ob man die nvme m.2 1000GB Crucial P1 NVMe M.2 2280 PCIe 3.0 x4 3D-NAND QLC bulk - M.2 SSDs | Mindfactory.de    auch nehmen kann?


----------



## noO_F3Ar (9. Juli 2020)

Indiziert_Zero schrieb:


> tolle wurst man darf heutzutage aber auch nichts mehr :O
> selbst wenn ich bei ratio nur 42 stehen hab ich mein das steht ja auch auf den papier das der das kann?



Wenn du falsch übertaktest bremst du die CPU sogar weil der Prozessor dann runtertaktet.

Die Kingston A2000 NVMe PCIe SSD 1TB ab &euro;'*'105,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ist z.B. besser und kostet das gleiche.

Alternativ: Silicon Power P34A80 1TB ab &euro;'*'131,33 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland hat auch ein gutes P/L


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (10. Juli 2020)

was würdest du denn bei cpu ratio einstellen an meiner stelle?


----------



## FlorianKl (10. Juli 2020)

Auto, das ist einfach der Takt durch 100 MHz. Auto ist dann quasi das automatische Takten des Ryzens, das ist schon fast am Limit und ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Leistung und Verbrauch. Die Ryzen takten ziemlich intelligent, OC bringt meistens kaum Mehrleistung und nur einen höheren Verbrauch.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (11. Juli 2020)

so ich wollte nur sagen das jetzt alles was ich mir so vorgestellt habe in meinen pc eingebaut ist. die neuen lüfter sind auch montiert und jetzt wird die graka auch nicht mehr 85 grad heiss. sondern nur noch 70 grad heiss auf 80 bis 85% sind die lüfter nur eingestellt sonst sind sie bischen zu laut. wenn sie volle düse laufen wirds nochmal 3 bis 4 grad kühler...
gibts eigentlich auch pc lüfter welche die 2500 rpm machen und dabei relativ leise sind?`weil die jetzigen sind kaum zu hören bei 1800rpm!
die beiden arctic die vorne drin sind machen auf volle düse ordentlich durchzug. aber der hinten macht nicht soviel wind ehrlich gesagt von Scythe Kaze Flex. vllt ist das auch wegen dem groben gitter davor ist das bei jemanden anderen auch so?

ach ja die spiele laufen alle gut; metro exodus  läuft auf 3k mit ultra einstellungen und raytracing auf hoch bis zu 60 fps


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (16. Juli 2020)

wollte nur nochmal sagen das ich eben beim ram im bios auf 3600 geschaltet habe bei cl16 und es läuft einwandfrei 
hoffe mein pc raucht nicht ab in paar stunden


----------



## FlorianKl (16. Juli 2020)

Die Ballistix machen oft 3800 MHz CL16 oder mehr mit. Dann kannst du aber ein "Problem" bekommen: Die Ryzen CPUs bestehen aus kleineren Chiplets, also z.B. die Rechenkerne (maximal 8 auf einem Chiplet) und der IO-Hub. Die Chiplets sind durch ein Substrat verbunden, was AMD "Infinity Fabric" nennt und ebenfalls einen Taktrate hat ("FCLK" im BIOS). Die wird standardmäßig auf die halbe RAM-Frequenz gestellt, bei deinen 3600 MHz also z.B. auf 1800 MHz. Das heißt dann "1:1 Mode". Die Ryzen schaffen meistens nicht mehr als ein FCLK von 1800 MHz, die neuen Ryzen 3000XT schaffen wohl öfters 1900 MHz. Jedenfalls wird der 1:1 Mode deaktiviert, wenn du den RAM noch schneller machst, das Infinity Fabric taktet langsamer, was Leistung kostet. Es gibt da sehr interessante Möglichkeiten, du kannst die Frequenz des Infinity Fabrics z.B. auch manuell einstellen. Man kann sehr viel Zeit damit verbringen die beste Kombination von FCLK, RAM-Frequenz und RAM-Timings zu suchen  Der Performancegewinn wird aber schnell sehr gering. Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: 3600 MHz CL16 ist eine gute Einstellung für den RAM, wenn du in Zukunft Lust hast den RAM weiter zu optimieren würde ich persönlich eher die Timings verschärfen als die Frequenz weiter zu erhöhen. Dann musst du dich nicht mit dem Infinity Fabric herumschlagen


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (16. Juli 2020)

aha,so ist das also 
ja die timings hab ich gestern versucht auf cl14 ,14,14,14 und 38 zu machen dreimal darfst du raten was dann passiert ist ?! genau,ich konnte wieder die batterie entfernen. das nervt ja schon alles abzuklemmen und wieder dranzustecken...
dann kann ich ja nur noch cl15 machen oder? 
ist das jedesmal so daß man immer die batterie entfernen muss?


----------



## FlorianKl (16. Juli 2020)

3600 CL14 sollte mit etwas Glück auch noch gehen. Hast du das mit dem Ryzen DRAM Calculator gemacht? Du musst auch noch etwas mehr einstellen, z.B. die Spannung. Wenn dir Ryzen DRAM Calculator nichts sagt schreibe ich dir eine kurze Anleitung.

Wenn der RAM nicht stabil läuft und der PC nicht bootet, sollte sich eigentlich nur das BIOS zurücksetzen. Die Batterie solltest du eigentlich nicht herausnehmen müssen.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (16. Juli 2020)

ja kannst mir gerne mal ne anleitung geben 
nein mit dram konfigurator im bios. also an der spannung hab ich nichts gemacht das steht auf 1.400 volt. hab eben auf auto gestellt im bios und wieder batterie rausnehmen piept dann immer dreimal. dann weiß man man hats wieder ''hingekriegt'' und ich kann wieder die batterie rausnhemen! ich hoffe dass das auch immer klappt 
komischerweise war dann im bios aber nichts umgeändert und ich hab dann neustart gemacht und dann hats aufeinmal geklappt.
ne also bildschirm bleibt dann schwarz und die lüfter drehen dann alle voll hoch. sonst passiert nichts weiter. zu 90 prozent muss man immer batterie rausnehmen..


----------



## noO_F3Ar (16. Juli 2020)

Mich wunderts das du noch nicht geschrieben hast "Leute meine Hardware ist gestorben"

Das einzige was man bei AMD im BIOS kontrollieren sollte ist ob der RAM Takt richtig ist und ggf. manuell oder per XMP Profil nachjustieren und klar kann man mit viel Zeitaufwand noch minimal mehr aus der Hardware rausholen aber das ist so minimal das lohnt sich nicht und wenn dann an der Hardware irgendwas ist,  ist die 2 Jahre Gewährleistung weg sollte Eigenverschulden erkannt werden und das investierte Geld futsch.


----------



## FlorianKl (16. Juli 2020)

Eine vollständige Anleitung gibt's hier (musst etwas runterscrollen zur Anleitung 2.10, kannst du als PDF downloaden). Das geht mit den beiden kostenlosen Programmen Thaiphoon Burner und dem Ryzen DRAM Caluclator. Da so viele die Crucial Ballistix nehmen gibt's aber hier einen Anhaltspunkt  Leider nicht für 3600MHz CL14 und Zen2 (Ryzen 3000). Du könntest mal die Einstellungen von dem Mix ausprobieren und den FCLK manuell auf 1800MHz stellen.

Wenn du es mit dem Typhoon Burner und dem DRAM Caluclator machen möchtest geht das zusammengefasst so (ausführlich in der Anleitung 2.10).
1) Thaiphoon Burner:
-Oben auf "Read", dann "Read SPD..." (liest die Infos zu deinem RAM aus)
-Dann "Report", ganz nach unten scrollen, dort auf "show delay in nanoseconds" klicken
-Jetzt die Infos in eine Datei exportieren ("File" - "Export to" - "Complete HTML Report")
2) Ryzen DRAM Calculator:
-Die exportierte Datei einlesen ("Import XMP")
-Bei "Processor" musst du "Zen2" oder "Ryzen 3 gen" einstellen, was auch immer da steht (weiß ich grade nicht mehr)
-Check, ob bei "Memory Type" sowas wie "Micron E-die" steht, das haben die Ballistix nämlich verbaut
-Jetzt kannst du einfach eine Frequenz einstellen, also 3600/3733/3800 MHz und auf "Calculate SAFE" klicken
-Das Programm errechnet dir alle Einstellunge für das BIOS, also Spannungen, Timings und so weiter, mach am besten ein Foto
-Jetzt ins BIOS gehen und die Werte eintippen für die Einstellungen, die in der Anleitung auf Seite 27/38 mit den beiden orangenen Kästen markiert sind und hoffen, dass alles läuft 



noO_F3Ar schrieb:


> Das einzige was man bei AMD im BIOS kontrollieren sollte ist ob der RAM Takt richtig ist und ggf. manuell oder per XMP Profil nachjustieren und klar kann man mit viel Zeitaufwand noch minimal mehr aus der Hardware rausholen aber das ist so minimal das lohnt sich nicht und wenn dann an der Hardware irgendwas ist,  ist die 2 Jahre Gewährleistung weg sollte Eigenverschulden erkannt werden und das investierte Geld futsch.


Ne, die Crucial Ballistix sind eine Ausnahme. Die lassen sich sehr gut übertakten aufgrund der verbauten Micron E-Dies, was bei Ryzen gut Leistung bringt. Wir reden ja nicht von CPU-OC. Bei RAM-OC kannst du eigentlich nichts kaputt machen, und genau dafür hat der TE die Hardware ja auch geholt.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (16. Juli 2020)

okay danke für die hilfreiche info 
aber es scheitert alles daran das ich dram calkulator nicht im vollbild öffnen kann. es steht zwar da aber import xmp ist immer unterm bildschirm kann da nichts anklicken und auch nichts hochladen :O jemand ne idee?`
egal wie wo ich was verschiebe import xmp steht immer unterm bildschirm :/


----------



## Xzellenz (16. Juli 2020)

Indiziert_Zero schrieb:


> okay danke für die hilfreiche info
> aber es scheitert alles daran das ich dram calkulator nicht im vollbild öffnen kann. es steht zwar da aber import xmp ist immer unterm bildschirm kann da nichts anklicken und auch nichts hochladen :O jemand ne idee?`



Hier ist noch ein ausführlicheres Tutorial dazu von dem was FlorianKl gepostet hat. Wenn man mit OC noch nicht viel Erfahrung hat, sollte man aber lieber sehr behutsam vorgehen. RAM zu übertakten ist eine anspruchsvolle Aufgabe und da kann viel bei schiefgehen, wenn man keine Ahnung hat. 
Klick


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (16. Juli 2020)

anscheinend will der pc nicht das ich das mache denn das programm ist immer ein stück unterm bildschirm.. ^^


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (17. Juli 2020)

nachdem ich mein bildschirm auf hochformat eingestellt hatte und mir fast ne genickstarre geholt um endlich das programm richtig bedienen zu können lasse ich den ram jetzt so auf 3600mhz...
denn auf 3733 hats nicht geklappt mit cl16!
sonst clockt mein kopf noch weg vom vielen gepiepe


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (23. Juli 2020)

ich hab vorhin ein bios update gemacht an meinen board und jetzt gibts auch ein paar mehr einstellungen danach.wusste ich garnich daß man das bios auf einen usb stick runterladen musste und dann mit dem stick draufspielen musste per flasheinstellungen  nun muss man auch nicht mehr die batterie immer rausnehmen. dennoch bleibt der ram ''nur'' bei 3600mhz. ich wollte euch nur nochmal drauf hinweisen 
hatte von 3733 bis 3800mhz mehrmals eingestellt ob es annimmt aber es hat leider nur gepiept..ja schade^^
und diese xmp profile 1 oder 2 ist doch am besten wenn man 2 nimmt oder?
ach ja es gibt garkeine cLOD VDDP Voltage sondern nur dram vpp voltage ist dass das gleiche oder wie?


----------



## noO_F3Ar (24. Juli 2020)

XMP Profile wurden für Intel entwickelt, kann funktionieren muss aber nicht, es gibt für Ryzen den DRAM Calculator DRAM Calculator for Ryzen (v1.7.3) Download | TechPowerUp


----------



## markus1612 (24. Juli 2020)

XMP ist lediglich eine Spezifikation, die von Intel kommt.
Funktioniert bei AMD Boards also auch, wenn der Hersteller sich daran hält.
Im Falle des TE glaube ich eher, dass entweder der RAM oder die CPU die RAM Settings nicht schafft.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (25. Juli 2020)

kann man bei der cpu was einstellen damit es geht?


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (4. August 2020)

nabend leute,
ich hab mir jetzt eine kingston a2000 m.s ssd gekauft aber iwie wird die nicht angezeigt. bei drive clone und im bios steht sie aber nicht unter windows?!
weiss einer eine idee was man da einstellen kann? ich muss noch sagen ich hab vorher von der kleinen ssd alles da rauf geklont man sieht aber trotzdem nichts...


----------



## FlorianKl (4. August 2020)

Windowstaste + R drücken für den "Ausführen" Dialog. "diskmgmt.msc" eingeben um die Datenträgerverwaltung zu öffnen. Da formatieren. Dieses Klonzeug würde ich nicht machen, kopier dann einfach deine Daten darauf.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (4. August 2020)

ja bei datenträger 2 ist was nicht zugeordnet! wie man da jetzt was macht keine ahnung 
beim ersten mal hat das geklone ja auch geklappt..


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (4. August 2020)

unten rechts ist die kingston mit nur 454 angezeigt ist dass das geklonte oder wie??
und oben links ist die san disk obwohl die ja angezeigt ist..
und bei den datenträgern sind auch soviele kleine megabytes träger kann man die auch alle löscehn? die sind alle nach den klonen gekommen...


----------



## markus1612 (4. August 2020)

Wenn du Festplatten klonst, wird die Partitionsgröße ebenfalls geklont.
Das ist auch der Grund, warum du nur auf eine Festplatte klonen kannst, die gleich groß oder größer ist.
Lösch mal die Partitionen J und F und erweitere dann C. Da musst du genau in die Fenster schauen wegen dem "maximal zu erweiternden Speicherplatz" und die Zahl dann eingeben.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (4. August 2020)

mehr als 100000mb kann man da nicht einstellen ich müsste noch eine 0 dran setzen wenn ich auf 1000gb kommen will das geht aber nicht :/


----------



## FlorianKl (4. August 2020)

Nein, die maximale Zahl kannst du dir anzeigen lassen wie Markus geschrieben hat


----------



## markus1612 (4. August 2020)

FlorianKl schrieb:


> Nein, die maximale Zahl kannst du dir anzeigen lassen wie Markus geschrieben hat



Die steht sogar genau in dem Fenster, wo man die zu erweiternde Größe eingibt.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (4. August 2020)

mehr als wie da steht geht ja nicht kann nicht auf 1000gb in mb gehen oder was meint ihr??

wieso steht nicht einfach bei dieser kack ssd die ganze zeit zahl minus von das was da an programmen eh drauf ist und gut ist das ist ja echt lästig man man man 

also volumen kann man nicht erweitern...


----------



## FlorianKl (4. August 2020)

Genau diese Zahl, die mit 4 anfängt musst du eingeben. Ist ja auch schon voreingegeben meine ich.

*Edit*
Es kann auch sein, dass du den Speicherplatz vorher zuweisen musst. Ich hab deinen Bildschirm nicht vor mir, das ist aber eigentich nicht schwer. Ist leider eine Weile her, das ich mich damit herumschlagen musste, deswegen bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (4. August 2020)

ja jetzt steht 930 gb ´mit der anderen hdd und die san disk wird nicht angezeigt oben..^^
angezeigt wird es aber wieder nicht bei  geräte und laufwerke ?


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (4. August 2020)

so jetzt gehts alles anscheinend wie von geisterhand 
die kingston ist jetzt die hauptfestplatte, die san disk ist formatiert und komplett leer!  und die hdd ist wie schon immer... ^^
meine herren das war ja wieder eine schwere geburt 
die san disk war viel leichter zu installieren!!!

danke leute :*


----------



## ich111 (4. August 2020)

Lad dir mal AS SSD Benchmark | heise Download herunter und führe das aus und dann check ma bei allen SSDs ob das Alignment passt (das 1024 K OK auf dem Bild, die Zahl wird anders sein, aber es sollte grün sein und OK dahinter stehen). Auf Start drücken musst du nicht, dass schreibt nur unnötig auf die SSD.

Manche Clontools richten das nämlich nicht passend auf die SSD aus.

Das mit dem dynamischen Laufwerk ist auch nicht ganz alltäglich


----------



## FlorianKl (4. August 2020)

Bei den Partitionen blicke ich nicht durch, aber wenn es so ist, wie du möchtest ist ja alles gut


----------



## markus1612 (4. August 2020)

Indiziert_Zero schrieb:


> so jetzt gehts alles anscheinend wie von geisterhand
> die kingston ist jetzt die hauptfestplatte, die san disk ist formatiert und komplett leer!  und die hdd ist wie schon immer... ^^
> meine herren das war ja wieder eine schwere geburt
> die san disk war viel leichter zu installieren!!!
> ...



Ich würde mal von den nicht-OS-Festplatten die ganzen Partitionen löschen, bei denen "system-reserviert" oder "Wiederherstellungspartition" dransteht.
Und auch diese 530MB H Partition würde ich mal löschen, wenn die nicht aus irgendeinem Grund zwingend nötig ist.
Am Ende natürlich die Hauptpartition der jeweiligen Festplatte erweitern.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (4. August 2020)

ja,hab geguckt es steht ok dahinter..
es steht nicht immer 1042 aber es ist immer grün das doch gut oder? und darüber bei storaci auch in grün ok!
du meinst wohl logisches laufwerk?


----------



## markus1612 (4. August 2020)

Indiziert_Zero schrieb:


> ja,hab geguckt es steht ok dahinter..
> du meinst wohl logisches laufwerk?



Deine System-SSD ist bei Windows tatsächlich als dynamischer Datenträger konfiguriert, was eigentlich nicht so sein sollte.
Allerdings lässt sich das auch nicht mehr ändern, ohne die SSD zu formatieren, und spielt auch eigentlich keine Rolle.
Liegt vielleicht daran, dass die SSD geklont wurde.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (4. August 2020)

das ganz unten reservierte system geht nicht zu löschen und die 530 partition geht auch nicht zu löschen..da steht dann nur hilfe wenn man rechtsklick macht..
und die oben beiden sind jetzt frei aber wenn ich dann auf die hdd und die san disk gehe um das volumen zu erweitern geht das wieder nicht.?!


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (4. August 2020)

naja,formatieren geht ja auch nicht mehr sonst würde mein pc wohl nicht mehr angehen steht dann da als info ?!


----------



## FlorianKl (4. August 2020)

Im schlimmsten Fall musst du halt alles platt machen und Windows neu installieren. Kaputt machen kannst du da nichts.


----------



## noO_F3Ar (4. August 2020)

Ohne die System-reserviert Partition wird dein Windows nicht mehr starten weil dir der Bootmanager fehlt. Den kann man zwar wiederherstellen ist jedoch nicht unbedingt leicht das zu machen. Also schon ganz gut das es nicht geht^^


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (5. August 2020)

ich wollte windows sowieso nochmal neu aufsetzen und auf uefi stellen weil das noch auf csm steht da brauch man doch einen stick für und muss den dann formatieren oder?  oder geht das auch anders?


----------



## markus1612 (5. August 2020)

Da brauchst du einen Windows-Stick für.
Den kannst du dir ganz einfach mit dem Media Creation Tool von MS erstellen: Windows*10 herunterladen (auf "Tool herunterladen" klicken).


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (5. August 2020)

muss ich da noch auf irgendwas achten dass  das dann alles auf uefi läuft hinterheR?


----------



## ich111 (5. August 2020)

Am besten alle Laufwerke bis auf das gewünschte (würde das System auf die NVMe installieren) vor der Installation abstecken und natürlich vorher im UEFI das CSM deaktivieren.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (5. August 2020)

wenn ich csm deaktiviere und das nur auf uefi laufen lasse komm ich nicht mehr ins windows..


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2020)

Indiziert_Zero schrieb:


> wenn ich csm deaktiviere und das nur auf uefi laufen lasse komm ich nicht mehr ins windows..



Aha, jetzt wird ein Schuh draus. 
Mehr Details sage ich nur.
Wenn du Windows mit dem Secure Boot installierst und es dann ausschaltest, kann Windows nicht mehr auf das Secure Boot zurück greifen und verweigert den Dienst.
Du musst Secure Boot erst abschalten und dann windows installieren. Du kannst Secure boot aber auch aktiv lassen. Macht nicht den Unterschied.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (5. August 2020)

secure boot steht bei mir aber nirgends?


----------



## ich111 (5. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du Windows mit dem Secure Boot installierst und es dann ausschaltest, kann Windows nicht mehr auf das Secure Boot zurück greifen und verweigert den Dienst.
> Du musst Secure Boot erst abschalten und dann windows installieren. Du kannst Secure boot aber auch aktiv lassen. Macht nicht den Unterschied.


CSM ist ein Fallback für Systeme mit MBR statt GPT


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (5. August 2020)

legacy plus uefi steht dann da bei bootoption oder eines von beiden kann man auswählen. oder vorne auf der startseite beim bios csm oder uefi..


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2020)

ich111 schrieb:


> CSM ist ein Fallback für Systeme mit MBR statt GPT



Benutzt noch wer MBR?


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (5. August 2020)

ich muss wohl mit stick konfigurieren dafür brauch ich schon wieder was nämlich einen 8 gb usb stick 
und im übrigen ist mein monitor immer die nummer zwei und mein flachbildschirm die nummer eins bei anzeigen was eigentlich unmgekehrt sein sollte...mit solchen belanglosen sachen muss ich mich hier ständig rumschlagen


----------



## noO_F3Ar (5. August 2020)

Indiziert_Zero schrieb:


> ich muss wohl mit stick konfigurieren dafür brauch ich schon wieder was nämlich einen 8 gb usb stick
> und im übrigen ist mein monitor immer die nummer zwei und mein flachbildschirm die nummer eins bei anzeigen was eigentlich unmgekehrt sein sollte...mit solchen belanglosen sachen muss ich mich hier ständig rumschlagen



Einen 8GB USB-Stick gibt es auf jeder Messe hinterher geworfen oder für 3€ bei Amazon.
Bei den Monitoren kommt es drauf an wie du die anschließt aber ist im Endeffekt auch völlig egal ob der jetzt 1 oder 2 ist das ist nur eine interne Zuordnung und somit belanglos.

Ich nutze z.B. noch MBR weil es mit UEFI immer mal Probleme gab (bei Windows), die Probleme sollten aber mittlerweile gefixed worden sein.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (6. August 2020)

so,auf uefi steht jetzt auch alles..erst nicht aber jetzt 
hab meine bilder leider vergessen abzuspeichern die kann man wohl nicht wiederholen oder?^^


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2020)

Indiziert_Zero schrieb:


> so,auf uefi steht jetzt auch alles..erst nicht aber jetzt
> hab meine bilder leider vergessen abzuspeichern die kann man wohl nicht wiederholen oder?^^



Welche Bilder sind wo abgespeichert?


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (7. August 2020)

naja bei bilder hatte ich viele bilder die sind jetzt weg...
im bilderordner


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (9. August 2020)

forza horizon 4 läuft bei mir nicht mehr seitdem ich meine neue nvidia grafikkarte  habe! kann da vielleicht jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## noO_F3Ar (9. August 2020)

Das hat nichts mehr mit PC Zusammenstellung zu tun hier wäre ein Thread in einem anderen Unterforum bzw Forum sinnvoller... das können viele Fehlerquellen sein aber pauschal schreibe ich einfach mal spiel neu installieren oder Konfiguration resetten


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (9. August 2020)

resetten geht nicht weil das spiel nicht einmal startet. kommt nur das standbild mit dem mclaren senna und dann gehts wieder weg.
ja hab ich schon alles gemacht...


----------



## FlorianKl (9. August 2020)

Ich bin grade am Handy und hab leider nicht mehr alles von dem Thread im Kopf. Wenn du eine neue Grafikkarte eingebaut hast solltest du den alten Grafiktreiber mit DDU deinstallieren, und den neuen Treiber dann installieren. Das fällt mir jetzt spontan dazu ein


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (9. August 2020)

hat auch nicht geklappt


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (10. August 2020)

so,ich hab eben meinen ''neuen'' noctua nh d15 reingebaut und ich muss sagen der macht genauso viel wie mein alter thermalright macho ! der kühlt meinen ryzen 3600 auch nur bis 70 bis 71 grad runter unter volllast das müsste doch eigentlich bischen weniger sein oder?^^


----------



## InnocentAlpaca (10. August 2020)

Warum hast du  denn den Kühler gewechselt? Der Macho ist doch auch ein absoluter TOP Kühler.

Und die 70°C unter Vollast sind ne sehr gute Temperatur für nen Ryzen 5 3600... der geht mit 30€ Kühlern oft auf 80-90°C unter Prime95 Stresstest. (was natürlich eine realitätsferne Belastung darstellt)


----------



## noO_F3Ar (10. August 2020)

bei CPU-Kühlern gibt es seit 10+ Jahren keinen spürbaren Fortschritt.

Wer hat dir das empfohlen den CPU-Kühler zu wechseln?

CPU-Kuehler Kaufberatung 2020 | Darauf solltet ihr beim Kauf achten - YouTube


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (10. August 2020)

hab den ganz günstig geschossen sag ich mal


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (10. August 2020)

dennoch müsste der doch leicht besser kühlen finde ich oder nicht? ich mein genau gleich das ja schon bischen komisch?!
das regt mich schon bischen auf  ^^


----------



## ich111 (10. August 2020)

Zum einen ist der Macho vor allem bei sehr wenig Luftstrom sehr stark und zum anderen ist das auch von der Steuerung abhängig. Wenn die Temperatur das Ziel ist legt die keine höhere Drehzahl an.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (10. August 2020)

und spezielle wärmeleitpaste?
ja ich bau den alten wieder ein dann ist meine tür vom tower auch nicht mehr gewölbt wegen dem zu großen lüfter


----------



## FlorianKl (10. August 2020)

Bringt quasi nichts. 70°C unter Vollast sind gut. Ein NH-D15 ist völliger Overkill für einen 3600 @stock.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (10. August 2020)

deswegen wundert es mich das bei prime auch 70 bis 71 anliegen genau wie beim macho..
da muss doch noch bischen was gehen!!


----------



## InnocentAlpaca (10. August 2020)

Auch der Macho ist für nen Stock R5 3600 schon Overkill, was stört dich denn an den 70 Grad? Die Ryzen CPUs sind bis 95°C spezifiziert, alles unter 80°C ist ein sehr guter Wert unter Prime95 Volllast.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (10. August 2020)

der soll auf 60 - 65 grad laufen am besten weil der bei 70 grad nicht über 4ghz läuft.. so hab ich gedacht 
aber genauso wie der alte daß lässt mich bischen zweifeln....wenn ich jetzt noch die drehzahl runterschrauben muss bei dem ding damit der besser kühlt dann fall ich vom glauben ab xd


----------



## noO_F3Ar (10. August 2020)

Hast du denn im BIOS alle CPU-FAN Auto Settings auf Max bzw Full Speed gestellt? Wenn der Temperatur Sensor auf 70 Grad eingestellt ist regelt das Mainboard die Temperatur automatisch...

und wie bereits mehrfach in diesem Thread geschrieben lohnt sich OC beim Ryzen nicht da die Chips eh vorselektiert sind die guten Chips von dem Waver werden als X vertrieben kostet aber auch aktuell zu viel Aufpreis deshalb lohnt sich auch der 3600X nicht


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (11. August 2020)

das ist so eingestellt das ab 62 grad die cpulüfter bis 100 prozent hochdrehen...
temperatursensor hab ich da noch nicht gesehen!
oc hab ich ja auch nicht gemacht aber es sollte einfach mit dem neuen lüfter standartmässig noch ein bischen kühler werden


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (11. August 2020)

beim macho sind ja noch diese verriefelungen an den platten und beim noctua sind die nicht vllt liegt das da dran..trotzdem triggert mich das 
die drehzahl auf ein mininum runterzustellen hat auch nichts gebracht eher das gegenteil..


----------



## InnocentAlpaca (11. August 2020)

Die Temps können dir ja relativ egal sein, oder lässt du die nicht nur zum Testen dauerhaft auf 100% laufen? ;o
Mach ne schöne Lüfterkurve und wenn die Temps in Volllast bei 80-85°C sind ist es immer noch ein TOP Wert.
Hauptsache leise!


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (11. August 2020)

das ist ja auch gut das die temperaturen nur bis 71 grad oder so gehen aber bei dem noctua müssten noch paar grad weniger drin sein.. :-/


----------



## noO_F3Ar (11. August 2020)

Es ist Sommer da ist der Raum bestimmt 25-30 Grad heiß, geh in den Keller oder in einen Raum mit 15-20 Grad Lufttemperatur und du hast dein imaginäres Ziel erreicht. 

Wie bereits mehrere geschrieben haben ist 70 Grad (und das im Sommer) unter Volllast absolut in Ordnung oder willst du das im Idle die Lüfter bereits auf max drehen?

Verbessern ließen sich die Temperaturen nur noch mit Flüssigmetall statt Wärmeleitpaste, das würde ich aber nicht machen kostet relativ viel ~40€ und bringt relativ wenig, das Flüssigmetall trocknet auch relativ schnell (macht aber bei den Temperaturen nichts aus und auch hier völliger Overkill)

Nach ca. 5 Jahren bzw. bei Temperaturproblemen Wärmeleitpaste erneuern, fertig - mehr sollte man hier nicht tun.

PS.: Klar geht noch das ganze dann mit einer AiO oder custom WaKü zu bestücken aber ist halt auch völliger Overkill beim Ryzen 5 3600, da ist das Geld besser in stärkere Hardware unter Luftkühlung investiert.


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2020)

Indiziert_Zero schrieb:


> das ist ja auch gut das die temperaturen nur bis 71 grad oder so gehen aber bei dem noctua müssten noch paar grad weniger drin sein.. :-/



Wieso regst du dich auf?
Ob du nun 60, 70 oder 90 Grad hast, ist egal.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (11. August 2020)

der macho ist ja genauso heiß oder kalt und daß ist das was mich stört^^
naja bei bei 70 grad kommt der chip nicht mehr auf oder über 4,00 ghz...

ich weiß garnicht welchen ich wieder verkaufen soll


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (13. August 2020)

ist das eigentlich normal das die cpu immer so spitzen wirft von 39 auf 47 grad usw. ? das geht so die ganze zeit mal mehr oder weniger! hab nur ein paar tabs auf wo nichts groß arbeitet...


----------



## markus1612 (13. August 2020)

Ja, ist normal.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (29. August 2020)

kennt einer eine gute und günstige wärmeleitpaste? die soll ja ganz gut sein oder? Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut Wärmeleitpaste, 1g ab &euro;' '6,55 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Lordac (29. August 2020)

Servus,

ich empfehle gern die Arctic MX-4, 2019 Edition.

Gruß, Lordac


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (3. September 2020)

so,ich hatte jetzt 3 cpu kühler hier wobei der thermalright macho 120 rev.a fast genauso gut wie die anderen beiden gewesen sind. der 120 macho hatte kurz vor der hitzewelle bei prime 70 grad gemacht. 
der noctua nh d15 dann auch genauso viel bei 35 grad im schatten und wo es dann wieder wie jetzt bischen frischer wurde so 67 grad ...
der jetztige den ich hab also der hr-02 macho rev.b habich bei ebay kleinanzeigen neu für 15 euro nur gekauft . der macht jetzt bei prime65 68 grad nach einer stunde ca.. joar ich wollte das nur nochmal so mitteilen


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (15. September 2020)

morgen leute,
mein ram läuft gerade auf 4000 mhz darüber hinaus schmiert der pc wieder ab und ich muss neu starten.
bin gerade bischen erstaunt daß der doch so hoch geht wobei ich natürlich performancetechnisch nichts von merke..
hatte das früher auch mal ausgestet und da ging es nur bis 3600 mhz.
muss sich der pc erstmal ''eingewöhnen'' oder wie?^^
soll ich das jetzt so lassen auf 4000 oder soll ich lieber bischen runterstellen von der mhz zahl?


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2020)

Indiziert_Zero schrieb:


> wobei ich natürlich performancetechnisch nichts von merke..



Hast du doch schon beantwortet.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (15. September 2020)

ich hab mal irgendwo gesehen das man bei den ryzen 5 nur bis 3800 die ramgeschwindigkeit machen sollte?


----------



## markus1612 (15. September 2020)

Indiziert_Zero schrieb:


> ich hab mal irgendwo gesehen das man bei den ryzen 5 nur bis 3800 die ramgeschwindigkeit machen sollte?



Das betrifft generell alle Ryzen 3000 CPUs, es sind 3600MHz und der Grund ist die Infinity Fabric.
Die IF läuft bis 1800MHz (3600MHz DDR) mit dem gleichen Takt. Geht man darüber, schaltet die IF in den 2:1 Modus, d.h. sie läuft nur noch mit dem halben Takt vom RAM.
Bei 2000MHz (4000MHz DDR) läuft sie also nicht mit 2000MHz, sondern mit 1000MHz, was negative Auswirkungen hat, da die Infinity Fabric u.a. die Schnittstelle der Kern-Module ist.

Es gibt zwar die Möglichkeit, die IF manuell zu übertakten, dann laufen IF und RAM aber asyncron, was auch tendenziell eher negative Auswirkungen hat.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (15. September 2020)

neben den mhz einstellungen steht aber 1800mhz das doch der if oder? selbst bei 4000 steht noch 1800?


----------



## markus1612 (15. September 2020)

Indiziert_Zero schrieb:


> neben den mhz einstellungen steht aber 1800mhz das doch der if oder? selbst bei 4000 steht noch 1800?



Problem ist, dass ein asynchroner Takt auch schlecht ist, d.h. man sollte bei einem 1:1 Teiler bleiben, also bestenfalls bei 3600MHz.


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (15. September 2020)

und wenn man die 3200mhz ramriegel übertaktet hat auf 3600mhz sind die dann genauso gut wie die die man für 3600mhz kaufen kann?

und was ist damit? https://www.golem.de/news/arbeitssp...dr4-3733-cl16-am-schnellsten-1907-142680.html


----------



## noO_F3Ar (17. September 2020)

Wenn man 3600 Takt Module kauft bekommt man auch 3600 Takt, bei den 3200 Takt Modulen kann man diese höher betreiben wenn man Glück hat oder eben nicht - kommt drauf an wie der Hersteller vor-selektiert bzw. auf die Dies.

3600 Takt ist bei Ryzen 3000 ein guter Kompromiss aus P/L.

3800 mit CL16 sind einfach zu teuer für den minimalen Performance Gewinn den man dafür bekommt
(und die FPS ändern sich auch nicht).

Hast du den Artikel gelesen?


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (20. September 2020)

ja hab ich gelesen. ja ich mein ja nur weil man meine riegel bis 4000 hochtakten kann komischerweise...
obwohl es erst garnich ging zu anfang! das regt mich voll auf dass das fabric das halbiert und es dann asynchron läuft^^


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (2. Oktober 2020)

moin leute,
ich wollte mal fragen mein lüfter macht nur noch 200 umdrehungen weniger obwohl ich heute einen neuen lüfter dran gemacht habe meint ihr da ist mein mainboard kaputt oder wie? es ist der hintere lüfter das nervt ja schon ich hab es vor kurzem zufällig rausgefunden...der muss normalerweise 1800 umdrehungen machen!


----------



## FlorianKl (2. Oktober 2020)

noO_F3Ar schrieb:


> 3800 mit CL16 sind einfach zu teuer für den minimalen Performance Gewinn den man dafür bekommt


Bei 3800 MHz bekommt man auch Probleme, da das Infinity Fabric von Ryzen 3000 oft keine 1900 MHz mitmacht. Dann läuft der IF asynchron, was Latenzerhöhungen mit sich bringt.

*Edit*
Woher weißt du, wie viele Umdrehungen der Lüfter macht?


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (3. Oktober 2020)

Sehe das im BIOS daß der nur 1600 macht wenn ich alle auf Max mal Stelle?! Wieso ?


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (4. Oktober 2020)

Ich wollte mir bald ein neues Mainboard kaufen entweder das MSI b550 a pro oder MSI b550 Gaming plus. Welches würdet ihr denn nehmen ? Dann kommt doch bald neuer RAM raus muss man da auch wieder ein neues Mainboard kaufen oder kann man dann noch das alte dafür nutzen ?


----------



## Lordac (4. Oktober 2020)

Servus,

ich hab in dem Thema irgendwie ein wenig den Überblick verloren, warum möchtest du ein neues Mainboard?

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob DDR5 für die nächsten Sockel bei AMD und Intel schon bestätigt ist, nach der jeweils nächsten CPU-Generation von AMD und Intel, steht bei beiden Herstellern aber sehr wahrscheinlich ein neuer Sockel an.

Für die dann neuen CPUs, ist auch ein neues Mainboard notwendig, ebenso wenn DDR5 kommt.

Gruß, Lordac


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (4. Oktober 2020)

ja anscheinend ist das kaputt wenn das nicht mehr richtig läuft...^^


----------



## Lordac (5. Oktober 2020)

Servus,

ok, die Mainboardwahl hängt davon ab was du an Ausstattung brauchst/möchtest.

Folgende finde ich grundsätzlich nicht schlecht: ASRock B550M Pro4, MSI B550-A Pro, MSI MPG B550 Gaming Plus, MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk...

Bei MSI läuft glaub ich grad eine Aktion, da musst mal schauen.

Gruß, Lordac


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (7. Oktober 2020)

ich brauche eigentlich nur ein mainboard für ab und zu mal was zum zocken und zum filme gucken und chatten.
hab mir jetzt das gaming plus bestellt...


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (8. Oktober 2020)

und x570 er boards wie das  MSI X570-A Pro ,gigabyte aorus x570 elite oder das x570 gaming plus sind ja auch gebraucht schon recht günstig zu kriegen...sind die denn auch gut oder reichen da die 550 auch für aus?


----------



## Lordac (8. Oktober 2020)

Servus,

hmm, ich dachte du hast dir das MSI MPG B550 Gaming Plus schon bestellt und nutzt die Aktion?

Das Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite find ich sehr gut, die Frage ist halt ob du von den zusätzlichen Anschlüssen oder Ausstattung etwas brauchst/möchtest, oder nicht.

Für einen Spiele-/Office-PC reicht meiner Meinung nach ein B550-Board völlig aus, und mit einem neuen Mainboard hast du die volle Garantie.

Gruß, Lordac


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (8. Oktober 2020)

das ist ja nur wenn man was als combo käuft leider und ich hab ja ne cpu die läuft..


----------



## Lordac (8. Oktober 2020)

Servus,

stimmt, da hab ich nicht dran gedacht.

Du kannst auch das günstige Asrock B550M Pro4 kaufen.

Gruß, Lordac


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (10. Oktober 2020)

hab jetzt das gaming plus eingebaut aber nun gibts wieder ein proplem mit dragon center mystic light. das erkennt nur das mainboard aber nicht den rgb lüfter obwohl es vorher ging?! dabei ist der lüfter das wichtigste weiß einer jemand was darüber?


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (12. Oktober 2020)

morgen leute,
ich wollte mal fragen wie das ist wenn man zwei ssds im raid zusammen laufen lässt, also im verbund, hat das mehr vorteile oder eher nachteile oder ist das bei ssds egal?
weil ich wollte mir noch ne kingston holen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2020)

Die SSDs sind so schnell, dass du davon keinen Vorteil hast. Raid0 ist seit SSDs Geschichte, braucht niemand mehr.


----------

